# fuel pump housing leak... fixable with epoxy?



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I've got an 86 jetta with a 52mm fuel pump/housing that is leaking. I think the housing is cracked and I'm curious if anyone has tried to fix a crack with some kind of sealant or epoxy. Has anyone had success doing this? Will gasoline breakdown an epoxy or sealant if I use one to try and fix the crack? Are there any specific products that would be best for this?


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

I had the same problem with mine and just bought a new one. There is some epoxy out there that should work. can't remember what the name of it is though. I used it a couple years ago on a lawn mower gas tank that was plastic and it worked really well. still have the lawn mower and that was actually 5 years ago now that i think about it


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Pred)*

Alright, I'll check with a parts store and see what's available. Worth a try to avoid 75$ and disassembling the thing.


----------



## autobahn 69 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (Chimera)*

HEy, did that fuel pump I sell you turn out bad, is this the one you are referring to? 
Go to a junkyard, a pull the box out, I know where a couple are right now up in Damascus. You can usually get them for about $5 (just the case) 
LMK, and I can pull one for yah! Hate to see something I gave you turn out bad!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (autobahn 69)*

No, the one on the car now has been leaking for awhile. I thought the o-ring was the problem so I replaced it with the o-ring from the pump you gave me and it still leaked. After trying to remove the fuel filter, I think I flexed the case too much (banjo bolt didn't want to break free) and now it leaks worse than it did. It was hard to tell originally what the source of the leak was, I'm thinking now it may have been a cracked housing all along.
I _think_ i can see where it's leaking from a crack where the filter bracket connects to the housing but I'm not sure. Before I pull the box to switch it out I want to try sealing the crack but I'm not sure if gasoline will weaken/breakdown epoxy or some kind of calking. I may just disassemble the thing, but the only thing I'd be getting out of it is the practice (since it's my bro's car).


----------



## saporter (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: fuel pump housing leak... fixable with epoxy? (Chimera)*

buy a new one. 
Sean


----------



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: fuel pump housing leak... fixable with epoxy? (saporter)*

JB weld worked for me but I did with the thing disassembled and empty of fuel . If the housing continually leaks the jb weld or anything else may never cure. It really makes alot of sense to by a new one and maybe even a new fuel pump o ring . Fix it once , fix it right.


----------

